# Rutenständer selbst gemacht



## FoBaZa (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo Anglergemeinde |wavey:,

die Schonzeit - der richtige Moment um sein Tackle einmal zu ordnen. So bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir einen Rutenständer zu bauen. Zuhause eine passende Ecke gesucht, vermessen, und somit ca. 70cm Breite als Maximalmaß festgelegt. 

Nach einigen Überlegungen ist angefügter Plan entstanden. Das Holz ist beauftragt und sobald es da ist wird gebaut. Ein Foto vom fertigen Exemplar wird es natürlich dann auch noch geben. Der Rutenständer soll bis zu 10 Ruten beheimaten.

Vielleicht habt ihr noch Anmerkungen, Fragen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, oder nutzt die Vorlage einfach für euch um selbst tätig zu werden.


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Prima Idee - aber wie siehts mit montierten Rollen aus, ist dafür der Platz nicht zu knapp?
Oder ist der Ständer für unmontierte Ruten gedacht?


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Danke für die Anleitung. (Bild) #6#6#6

Ich will mir schon seit Jahren so einen bauen bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, naja vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal noch was.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Einen Rutenständer habe ich auch schon mal gebaut, allerdings hauptsächlich zum Transport fertig montierter Ruten ans Wasser (Forellenangeln, Tremarellafischen) und zwar aus Alu.
Bei Interesse schaut mal rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237282

Gruß Siggi


----------



## FoBaZa (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



geomas schrieb:


> Prima Idee - aber wie siehts mit montierten Rollen aus, ist dafür der Platz nicht zu knapp?
> Oder ist der Ständer für unmontierte Ruten gedacht?



Zwischen den Rollen ist ein Abstand von 13cm vorgesehen, das sollte passen, zumindest bei kleineren Rollen (bis ca. 3000er). Zumal zwischen der vorderen und der hinteren Reihe so Platz ist, dass man zur Not auch abwechseln eine Rolle nach vorn und eine nach hinten drehen kann. 

Zumindest ist dies ersteinmal die Theorie. Sobald ich das gute Teil fertig gebaut habe werde ich sehen ob die Praxis anders ausschaut. Wie schon gesagt, Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## MarcinD (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Wow, danke. Sieht super aus. Will mir auch einen bauen, weil das an die Wand lehnen ist irgendwie nix. 
Den Fisch zu zeichnen wird schwierig. |kopfkrat

Freue mich auf die Bilder vom fertigen Projekt.


----------



## FoBaZa (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Wow, danke. Sieht super aus. Will mir auch einen bauen, weil das an die Wand lehnen ist irgendwie nix.
> Den Fisch zu zeichnen wird schwierig. |kopfkrat
> 
> Freue mich auf die Bilder vom fertigen Projekt.



Das Zeichnen des Fisches ist einfacher als gedacht. Einfach bei Google mal nach "Fisch Karikatur" oder sowas schauen und ausdrucken in passender Größe, dann auflegen und versuchen aufs Holz zu bekommen mit Bleistift. Dann entweder mit dem Lötkolben nachzeichnen, oder wie ich es geplant habe mit einem Dremel und mit einem zarten Pinsel und ein wenig dunkler Farbe die Rillen nachziehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

nen 16er Rutenständer geht im Handel bei 24€ los....da mach ich mir doch nicht die Arbeit #d Aber wenn Du viel Spass dabei hast, nur los ! Falsch ist es sicher nicht #6


----------



## donak (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Ich finde deine Anleitung auch sehr gut, ich hatte mir vor Jahren auch mal einen gebaut, weiß gar nicht ob der hier im Forum rumfliegt. Bei einer Pleite eines Angelladens in der Nähe habe ich mir dann einen von Sänger gekauft.

@Tikey0815 und der war nicht für 24€ zu haben, die du für das Geld kaufen kannst, sind spillerig! Aber super dritter Beitrag, für 1,5 Jahre...

Ich finde selbst gemachte Sachen, mit Hand und Fuß jedenfalls genial, kaufen kann jeder, selber machen halt nicht.

Bin gespannt auf das fertige Teil.


----------



## Moringotho (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

der plan sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, gefällt mir! :m

hab ja den winter nach meiner auszeit auch genutzt um meinem keller ein paar rutenständer zu spendieren.
sind aber wesentlich einfacher gehalten und ich hab (wie es meine art ist), einfach mal ohne plan, nur mit der idee im kopf drauflos gebastelt.
rausgekommen sind recht grobschlächtige aber dennoch (aus meiner sicht) passable halter. aber ideen für eine weitere bearbeitung/verschönerung sind auch schon da.

zum platz. der platz sollte für kleinere rollen reichen. ich habe bei denen mit kleinen rollen 11 ruten auf 1,20m untergebracht.
für die großen habe ich es bei 8 auf 1,20m belassen, wobei 9 sicher auch gegangen wären.

bilder werd ich nach feierabend oder morgen mal einstellen (falls es einer sehen möchte).

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps (bau)plan gibt es leider keinen und da ich nicht der grosse zeichner bin...aber mal gucken wenn ich mal eine mußestunde hab versuch ich das mal


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

@FoBaZa deine Zeichnung sieht richtig gut aus.Ich hatte mir vor Jahren auch mal einen gebaut, der müsste auch hier im Forum rumfliegen. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Moringotho (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

hier mal 2 bilder von meinem "kunstwerken".
bild 1 ist der 11er, 2 einer der 8er.
hoffe man kann das prinzip erkennen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Schön wenn man Ordnung hält.
Mir fehlt dafür leider der ordbunungssinn


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> 
> hoffe man kann das prinzip erkennen.
> ...



Unten einfach aufstehend oder mit Lochfräser was gebohrt?
Oben sind das die Baumarkthalterungen??


----------



## Moringotho (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

richtig, oben sind solche gerätehalter wie man sie im gartenschuppen kennt.
unten stehen sie in endmuffen von abwasserrohren.

eigentlich sollten die in solchen rohren stehen. allerdings fiel mir beim bauen auf das meine decke gar nicht hoch genug ist...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## benzy (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Hallo,

hier mal meine selbstgebaute Ausführung.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Habe meinen wieder gefunden:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3671592&postcount=14


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schön wenn man Ordnung hält.
> Mir fehlt dafür leider der ordbunungssinn



penny aber nur weil du schon so alt bist.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Habe meinen wieder gefunden:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3671592&postcount=14



Na Hartmut, da iss aber noch Luft nach oben...........


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Na Hartmut, da iss aber noch Luft nach oben...........



yokon,aber nur nach oben.#h


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Na Hartmut, da iss aber noch Luft nach oben...........


Genau. Ist Einzelhaltung nicht sogar verboten? |kopfkrat


----------



## Moringotho (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

@Hering58 und benzy

feine teile die ihr da gebaut habt. glückwunsch 
deutlich ansehnlicher, filigraner, als meine.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> @Hering58 und benzy
> 
> ...



Danke Moringotho


----------



## FoBaZa (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

:vik:
Es ist geschafft, mein Rutenständer ist soweit fertig. Ich habe am Plan   noch ein wenig geändert und nun steht er vor mir. Ein wenig stolz bin   ich schon drauf, einen Ständer von der Stange kann jeder haben.

Die Fotos bekomm ich leider nicht hochkant hier eingestellt, sorry!#q​


----------



## geomas (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sieht gut aus, Glückwunsch! Sogar der Fisch ist happy ;-)
Stellst Du den quer in den Raum (als Art Raumteiler)?


----------



## Wingsuiter (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sehr schön geworden der Rutenständer #6
Bei mir passen leider nur 4 Ruten rein, was leider dem PLatz für den Ständer geschuldet ist


----------



## FoBaZa (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



geomas schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, Glückwunsch! Sogar der Fisch ist happy ;-)
> Stellst Du den quer in den Raum (als Art Raumteiler)?



Nein, steht am Ende in einer Ecke, aber an die Ruten, die hinten stehen komme ich dennoch gut ran. Hab nur 70cm Breite zur Verfügung, deshalb vorn und hinten Platz für eben diese|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

@FoBaZa , Wingsuiter sieht ja richtig gut aus Glückwunsch.#6


----------



## Moringotho (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

aber hallo. sind ja richtig feine teile geworden bei euch.
komm mir immer mehr wie ein grobmotoriker vor...
aber der nächste winter (und zeit) kommt sicher mal.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> aber hallo. sind ja richtig feine teile geworden bei euch.
> komm mir immer mehr wie ein grobmotoriker vor...
> ...



Aber wir haben doch gerade Winter?:q


----------



## Moringotho (2. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

winter ja, aber die zeit ist momentan knapp!
und ich will/muss ja meine überarbeiten. komplett neu bauen möchte ich nicht. also muss ein plan her....

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## yukonjack (2. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> winter ja, aber die zeit ist momentan knapp!
> und ich will/muss ja meine überarbeiten. komplett neu bauen möchte ich nicht. also muss ein plan her....
> ...



frag mal Egon#h


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



yukonjack schrieb:


> frag mal Egon#h



Wer bitte ist denn Egon?


----------



## yukonjack (2. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wer bitte ist denn Egon?



Egon Olsen hat einen Plan.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T82vyoRt3R4


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Egon Olsen hat einen Plan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T82vyoRt3R4



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Moringotho (5. März 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

dann frag ich besser Hannibal Smith.
der landet wenigstens net immer im bau....

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## west1 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Meine Osterbechäftigung, ein Rutenständerle für 20 Ruten.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es fehlen noch ein paar Schrauben und Klarlack.
Kosten, nix.
Das Material lag hier schon ewig rum und ein Brennkolben war auch vorhanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sauber ich ziehe den Hut, schön gemacht. Mein Großvater hat auch gern mit dem Brennkolben gearbeitet.#6


----------



## Hering 58 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sauber,sieht richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## Arne0109 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Respekt und Daumen Hoch
 für die selbstgemachten Rutenständer
 Beste Grüße


----------



## Seele (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sehr sehr schön, vor Allem das Branding. Respekt, das kannst du wirklich.


----------



## Leech (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sieht mal richtig gut aus.
Habe einen selbstgebauten Rutenständer aus Aluminium daheim.
In den passen zwar 24 Ruten, aber nur ohne Rollen - dafür hatte ich ihn damals leider zu eng konzeptioniert.
Aber wozu kann man die Rollen den abschrauben und im Schrank verstauen.


----------



## Aalbubi (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Zeichnerisch bekomme ich wohl nen Strichmännchen hin. Das sieht richtig gut aus! Respekt!


----------



## Moringotho (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

sers,

hut ab, aber sowas von.
das schaut richtig klasse aus. gute arbeit!
da bekäm ich nie im leben hin.

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS selbst strichmännchen würden bei meinem talent sicher mies ausschauen


----------



## west1 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



Seele schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön, vor Allem das Branding. Respekt, das kannst du wirklich.



Danke!

Das war mein erster, das Versuchsprojekt sozusagen.







Danach die von oben der Reihenfolge nach wie ich sie eingestellt habe.

Und da die Wand hinter dem Rutenständer noch was passendes braucht hier mal meine Lieblings Fischle.


----------



## Franky (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sehr geil! 
Mein Bastelprojekt "Pflanztisch" ist von der Planungs- in die Beschaffungsphase übergewechselt. Die Idee, da mit dem Brandkolben noch ein wenig Verzierung dran zu bringen, ist genial! Zumal das Ding in "kalkweiss" lasiert wird.
Mein Rutenständer ist bei alten Nachbarn in HB in den Kamin gewandert. Nimmt zu viel Platz wech, den ich nicht wirklich mehr habe.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



west1 schrieb:


> Meine Osterbechäftigung, ein Rutenständerle für 20 Ruten.
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es fehlen noch ein paar Schrauben und Klarlack.
> Kosten, nix.
> Das Material lag hier schon ewig rum und ein Brennkolben war auch vorhanden.




Klasse Arbeit #6

Und eine Berkley Pulse Spin als Test Objekt


----------



## magut (3. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Hammer was du da zeigst#6
Danke 
LG
Mario


----------



## donak (4. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Wirklich tolle Arbeit, Hubert. Die gebrannten Fische sind das Highlight!


----------



## west1 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



donak schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Arbeit, Hubert. Die gebrannten Fische sind das Highlight!



Danke Alex!

Einen für an die Wand hinter dem Rutenständer hab ich noch.


----------



## west1 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Der Rutenständer ist  fertig und steht an dem Platz im Wohnzimmer den mir meine Frau vorgeschlagen hat.
Eigentlich wollte ich ich ihn ja im Hobbyraum hinstellen ....






hier gefüllt






und die beiden hängen an der Wand, da kommen mit der Zeit noch zwei oder drei Bilder dazu.


----------



## Morraae (6. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Schaut geil aus


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*

Sieht gut aus, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2018)

*AW: Rutenständer selbst gemacht*



west1 schrieb:


> Der Rutenständer ist fertig und steht an dem Platz im Wohnzimmer den mir meine Frau vorgeschlagen hat.
> Eigentlich wollte ich ich ihn ja im Hobbyraum hinstellen ....



Sieht TOP aus und Glückwunsch zur deiner Frau, Rutenständer im Wohnzimmer |bigeyes meine würde micht:e|smash:
und ich hab doch so schöne Ruten:c


----------

